# Boiler & HWT in big custom house



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

It has been a long time since I posted one of these. 

Just installed this Viessmann Vitodens 100 boiler with a Bradford White RTV-52 tank in a fairly large custom house. Thirteen zones of radiant on three floors.

Living room loops (6" spacing). I hate doing heat loops. I think I spent around 70 hours on my knees in this hellish place.









One of the seven headers









Front right view. This pic and the next one are panoramas, stitched together from cell phone pics with Hugin. There will be some blur and distortion. Mechanical room is too small to get it all in one picture.

Monday I'll go back and do main water connections and pipe that hot water tank. Tank gets a recirc pump as well - there's some long waterpipe runs in this big shack.









Front left view. The big ugly piece of black tubing across the front is my temporary condensate drain. Have to go back and pipe it properly through the neutralizer you see at the bottom.









Vents. Quite a long run, so they had to be bumped up to 3". ABS for combustion air and System 636 CPVC for exhaust.









Electrical pull box for transformer and prioritization controls.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

So they have you running the CPVC out there as well? We have to here if the appliance can produce water higher than 150 degrees. Nice and neat clean work.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> So they have you running the CPVC out there as well? We have to here if the appliance can produce water higher than 150 degrees.


Viessmann has several options listed as approved for venting their modcon boilers. For what I'm doing I think S636 is the easiest. And it's all in stock at my supplier. Some of the other options... maybe not so much. It ain't cheap, but I only have to run one! 

I don't believe our provincial gas code has much to say about it. I could be wrong - haven't looked at a gas codebook in ages. I just go with manufacturer's recommendations for these things and for Rinnai tankless vents. 

The provincial gas inspectors here are worthless parasite leeches, at least for residential. They just collect money and keep records - they do no inspections. So I do what I think is best.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice work

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Good looking work. There's a lot going on there, but easy to see where most everything is going due to good layout. Now you just need to work on the panoramic pic skills. :jester:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Now you just need to work on the panoramic pic skills. :jester:


You got that right. The pics were garbage to start with, and badly shot. I did the old, "I'll just shoot a ton of pics and I'll have to get something that will work!"

Hugin did its best to make something out of them - it did ok, but "garbage in = garbage out". Might take my real camera on Monday and do a repost with some much better quality pics, and much better planned to work with the stitcher (without the distortion caused by pivoting from a fixed point).

Hmm... Maybe a nice 720P video! :thumbsup:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks outstanding.

Assuming the relief drain was just not finished yet?

Have you looked at the "smart trac system"? http://www.pexheat.com/

LAst one I did years ago, we had mat system. Each mat had a series of 5 tubes for a zone. Once installed if one tube in the mat failed, you could valve it off at each end and still have 4 tubes per zone. Can't find the product anymore.

Back savers >>>> http://www.uponor-usa.com/pextalk/2014/07/25/rolling-out-the-pex-carpet.aspx

This is about the closest thing I can find. >>>> http://www.bell-huixi.com/pr.jsp?_pp=0_362_1_-1


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

GAN said:


> Assuming the relief drain was just not finished yet?


Ya, that and the condensate drain. Just wanted to get heat on so GC could get rid of the electric heaters.



GAN said:


> Have you looked at the "smart trac system"? http://www.pexheat.com/


I have now. Looks like Watts Canada is pushing it here. I've seen variations on that same idea for many years. I've never used any of them. I think I'd have a lot of trouble using that in many of the tight places I have to fit a certain amount of pipe in. You lose a lot of the flexibility you get by being able to put pipes exactly where you need them, rather than where the SmartTrac will let you.

For instance, SmartTrac or similar system is going to have serious problems with stuff like these rooms. It's just plain not flexible enough to deal with the crazy room shapes I have to deal with in every house.

W.I.C., looking toward bed hall and main bath and master ensuite on left









Master ensuite outer half









Kitchen









Kitchen & family room, from dining room











GAN said:


> LAst one I did years ago, we had mat system. Each mat had a series of 5 tubes for a zone. Once installed if one tube in the mat failed, you could valve it off at each end and still have 4 tubes per zone. Can't find the product anymore.
> 
> Back savers >>>> http://www.uponor-usa.com/pextalk/2014/07/25/rolling-out-the-pex-carpet.aspx


Mats would be awesome for big rectangular commercial loop jobs, but once again, useless for houses. No flexibility. And couldn't be used on upper floors - those mats are a thick slab thing only.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

You, my friend, are a credit to the the trade. That is work that will never be seen yet done with perfection.
I always do copper work the same way, "buried yet beautiful":yes:

Very nice.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I always do copper work the same way, "buried yet beautiful":yes:
> 
> Very nice.


Thank you.

Here it is getting buried


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow. Looks great.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

It sure is great to see professional work, by someone who still cares.


----------



## alagunilla (Jul 4, 2017)

What a clean and great setup right there!


----------

